# My beautiful Reed.



## Guest (Aug 20, 2011)

My darling little man, you came to me a year and a half ago with your beautiful brother as a birthday present from a friend.
Although you were the quieter of the 2, you still made sure you didn't miss out on nose rubs and was so affectionate.

You started your life with me outside, well that didn't last long. Within a few weeks I had moved you inside and that's were you stayed.

You were a happy bun, always bounding around and getting into mischief but all you had to do was look at me and I'd melt, how could I get cross you, all you did was give me love an affection.
Everytime I was in a bad place it was you who I turned to, you would just sit there allowing me to hug you for as long as I needed, if ever I felt down you would hop over to me and keep nudging me until I gave you a nose rub as if to say "Don't worry I'm here for you mum"

This all changed a month ago.
You went from a happy bouncing bun, to a wobbly unhappy bun, so I rushed you to the vets, the vet said EC, with possible pneumonia. You came home and after a few days of nursing your breathing got worse and you went into stasis, so back to the vets you went. 
You needed a dental and I asked for nasal cultures and chest x-rays, you bounced back after your dental and once your test results came back we knew what meds to put you on to help you fight. As it turned out the tests proved you didn't have EC, so you had an MRI which confirmed that you had suffered from a minor stroke, but you kept fighting so I fought along side you.
You really started to improve to the point that I was going to bond you back to your group so you could be with your brother once again, that was until last night.
I knew instantly something wasn't right with you, the sparkle in your eye had gone and you were in so much pain even after me giving you pain relief, so we went back off to the vets, upon feeling your stomach the vet suggested we get x-rays again as your stomach had become solid and he feared you might have a mass as it didn't feel like you were blocked, so he gave you more pain relief to try and make you comfortable and sent us home to wait for the x-rays.

Unfortunately we didn't make it to the x-rays, I put you in the carrier and we went to our appointment once in the waiting room something made me take you out, I don't know why but I had this strong urge to give you a cuddle.
As I held you in my arms you just gave up and died in my arms :crying:

I am so sorry I couldn't fix you my brave little boy, you are now buried under your fav tree in the garden, you used to spend hours chilling out under it.

Binky free at the bridge my darling Reed, mummy will always love you and one day we will be together again xxxxxxxx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

:crying: such a heart breaking story, he knew you loved him and he died in your arms a happy boy :crying:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry Bernie
Binky free Reed, you were a brave boy xx


----------



## Becs1051 (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh Bernie, I am so sorry to read this. You did your very best for Reed and it was obvious from your posts how much you cared for him, as you do for all your buns. Hugs for you, Binky free little Reed xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I cant tell you how sorry I am to read this, you must in bits hun ((((hugs)))), night night little Reed, have tons of fun at the bridge little one, binky free xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

So so sorry Bernie  
I'm tearing up here at that post 
He was a brave boy with an equally brave owner, who loved and cared for him so very much.

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry Bernie, he was such a fighter. Binky free little man, your all better now.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh no hun!!! Am sorry i don't know what to say. Sending loads of hugs your way at this difficult time.

RIP beautiful Reed.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

The bond between you both was obviously very strong and I'm glad that you had those last moments together but so very sorry for your loss.

Run free in the field at Rainbow Bridge, little man!

RIP beautiful Reed.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.
He was a lovely Boy. Very sad.

R.I.P Reed and run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about Reed. It's horrendous to loose any pet, but it seems even worse when they seem to get better and you think they've really turned a corner, then they suddenly go downhill again frighteningly fast :crying:. 

RIP little Reed


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear that Reed has passed away, he sounded like a very special bun and he was lucky to have you who did everything you could for him and gave him such a great life.

Binky free Reed, will miss seeing his pics


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Im so sorry. That was such a sad post to read. :crying::crying::crying:You clearly loved each other very very much. 

Xx


----------



## Eyeki (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss :crying:


----------

